# Ed Parker Kenpo Schools in Kansas City Area



## Mark Weiser (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay this is really got me very upset lol. I just went up to KC and walked into Mr. Justices School and they closed down and maybe reopening somewhere by September.

The question is are there any Schools or Instructors in or around the KC area that I maybe able to train with otherwise it is back to Videos again. 

The Wife and I have two years of schooling for the RN program in KC and when we are done we are relocating to an area that has an established Kenpo School that has a history there of at least 3 years lol.


----------



## hammer (Jun 3, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Okay this is really got me very upset lol. I just went up to KC and walked into Mr. Justices School and they closed down and maybe reopening somewhere by September.
> 
> The question is are there any Schools or Instructors in or around the KC area that I maybe able to train with otherwise it is back to Videos again.
> 
> The Wife and I have two years of schooling for the RN program in KC and when we are done we are relocating to an area that has an established Kenpo School that has a history there of at least 3 years lol.


Mark , I sorry to hear that your are experiencing another hic- up!!

"Maybe they knew that you were coming", Just kidding with ya!

Cheers


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 3, 2005)

I think Paul Mills has a guy in KC e-mail the rep from his website.  www.akki.com Just for the record I'm am not associated with the AKKI but they definately have some hard hitters and are a good group of guys.

V/R

Rick English


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 3, 2005)

I am anxiously awaiting for Clyde to give me a heads up after Vegas lol. :ultracool


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jun 3, 2005)

Mr. Weiser, Sounds like you have the same problem I have been dealing with since 1977,no senior kenpoinist where you live. That's why I had to move on to another style. Too bad Teakwondo never appealed to me that much, because I am now having the same problem with JKD.  When my parents moved us here to Ar, there was absolutely no other Kenpo people in this state.  That really frustrated me since I was a brand new Shodan and just about to get really serious about it.  I think it has to do with the fact that we both live where violent crimes are fairly small in comparison to some large cities and that MA schools are the least likely to succeed of all small bussinesses even where there is a serious need. I would be great to have some really good senior MA's here in "flyover country". There are a few,but not many. I only know one here in my hometown and he is a Okanawan-te master who is about to the point that his teaching days are numbered(three ruptured discs after a bad car accident). Otherwise,there is no one my senior here for me to work with. Most of my ladies SD students have already been mugged or worse before they decided to learn to defend themselves and most of them are far too permenatly tramatised to ever be effective.  I do however have seven young guys who have some potential.  I can't help but to wonder how bad our crime rate would have to be before the idea of having to defend oneself becomes a real need. Maybe I should move there or you should move here so we can work together on a regular basis.  If I didn't live in the most georgeous place(IMHO) in the country,I'd be heading your way.  Sorry,but Topeka or any other flat land place without many trees just depresses me. Mark, you ought to bring your family here for a vacation someday.You will really enjoy it!


----------



## Thesemindz (Jun 4, 2005)

I train at a school in Springfield Missouri. Not in the KC area, but we do have several students who travel over an hour to train with us. If you're ever in the area, might be worth your time to look us up. We don't use the EPAK system exactly, as our system comes from a mixed lineage of EPAK and Tracy's, but the techniques are very similar for the most part, the training is solid, and the people are good. If your ever interested, check out the website on my profile and give us a call.

-Rob


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 4, 2005)

Like I said all I can do currently is reveiw the videos and get some mental knowledge and then I guess during breaks in College is to travel to a school for testing and training purposes. :idunno:

I found a Kenpo School that is 35 minutes out from KC in Lee Summit MO anyone know this school

School Name:DeFeo's USA KarateAddress:10 SE 3rd St. 
Lee's Summit, MO 64063Phone:816-554-3744Head Instructor / Rank:David FensomStyle:Tracy's KenpoAssociations:Tracy's Karate


----------



## Kalicombat (Jun 4, 2005)

Mark, 
  You are studying EPAK. The school that is 35 minutes away is a Tracy School. Two different systems, two different methodologies, two different worlds. Keep searching, KC is a big place, there is bound to be another EPAK instructor in the area.

Gary C.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah Tracy is completely different.  We share the same problem you and I, there are no EPAK schools that I know of where I live as well.  Given that, I ve been looking into a Shorin Ryu school that is close to where I live.  I am sorry to hear that the Kenpo School closed down.


----------



## ikenpo (Jun 4, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Okay this is really got me very upset lol. I just went up to KC and walked into Mr. Justices School and they closed down and maybe reopening somewhere by September.
> 
> The question is are there any Schools or Instructors in or around the KC area that I maybe able to train with otherwise it is back to Videos again.
> 
> The Wife and I have two years of schooling for the RN program in KC and when we are done we are relocating to an area that has an established Kenpo School that has a history there of at least 3 years lol.



Way to throw in the towel...

Did you talk to Mr. Justice about taking privates until the new school opens back up? Or ask him if he'd recommend any of his senior students to study with until the new school opens? Dude, for someone who has spent most of his time training in a non-conventional manner your not working too hard to think outside of the box...lol.

Regards, jb

p.s. I think we'll be up there in a couple of months. Maybe we can get a couple of hours of training in.


----------



## searcher (Jun 4, 2005)

Mr. Weiser,  I am in the same boat as you.  I live to the south of KC and there are no Kenpo schools in my area.  I have studied EPAK in the past and have been looking into going back.  I had looked into Mr. Justice's school and I am sad to hear that he has closed down.   He has been a judge at several tourneys I have competed in and he is always very pleasant as well as helpful.   If you find another quality school in the KC area let me know, My wife and I are hoping to get going in EPAK.  Me for the second time and her for her first time with EPAK.   Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 5, 2005)

Throwing in the Towel. I think not otherwise I would just give up completely lol. I am waiting for Clyde to speak with Mr. Justice in Las Vegas and I am waiting to hear if he will be able to open up at a local chruch he was talking about. Otherwise he has two locations that he is looking at that are larger.  He and I spoke about Pro Shops and Instructors in his school and having day and evening classes and also having seminars for Women and Children.  

It is not a dead issue just yet just when I found a school they shut down lol lol!! I look forward to meeting ya JB. Maybe the Privates are a good idea I will call him on Monday and check.


----------



## KENPOJOE (Jun 6, 2005)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Okay this is really got me very upset lol. I just went up to KC and walked into Mr. Justices School and they closed down and maybe reopening somewhere by September.
> 
> The question is are there any Schools or Instructors in or around the KC area that I maybe able to train with otherwise it is back to Videos again.
> 
> The Wife and I have two years of schooling for the RN program in KC and when we are done we are relocating to an area that has an established Kenpo School that has a history there of at least 3 years lol.



Hi Mark!
I hope that you will be able to continue training with Mr. Justice on a private lesson format. I'm not sure how far away you are from Iowa, But my student, Dave Mondo of TigerDragon Kenpo in Des Moines,Iowa has a wonderful location and I'm sure he would be glad to help you!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE
BTW, I'll be in Iowa from July 9-15th, I will be doing a series of seminars in the Iowa area as well as private lessons, perhaps you could take a class with me!


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 6, 2005)

Its 3-4 hours from KC to Des Moines.  Springfield is much closer to KC.  

I beleive there are some Kenpo schools in eastern Kansas that might be closer, too.


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 6, 2005)

GOOD NEWS!!!


Mr. Justice and I talked this afternoon. He got permission to teach out of one of his students Chruches. He will be opening somewhere around the 15th of this month.  This location is temp until he can find a commerical location.  WAY TO GO!! 

Thanks for all the imput guys and gals. I look forward to seeing everyone on the Kenpo Circut and on the mat.


----------

